# Saiga 12-Shotgun



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Anybody have one? Interested in your experience with it. http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f64_1187262940

somebody help me with the link if it doen't work, or copy and paste to browser.


Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are excellent guns as long as Ivan wasnt drunk the day he built yours. 

Luckily warranty repair is pretty simple. Just be sure to test fire it plenty before you do any conversions.

The saiga (pronounced sega by the way) rifles do tend to run better out of the box.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Have 2 of them and both have been AK = Perfect

had the barrels cut to 18 1/2" and both still run perfect with all loads.

20 round drums are a hoot to empty , mine have been perfect ,relatively cheap right now.

A LOT OF FIREPOWER!


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Good to hear, I got the fever. Did you get yours locally?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are getting harder to find as production at the Ishmash factory in Russia has haulted plus RAA is no longer importing them.

I wish I had bought a ton when they were $300 each.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Jimmy's Pawn Shop in Ft. Walton got a Saiga 12 in today, but price went from $599 to $850. Had to pass it up. If anybody is interested call them quick before it is gone.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Byfords gun shop in Hartselle, Al has saiga 12 ' s for $569.00 just have it shipped to your FFL dealer


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

good to here i have on coming in as a trade, and it is tacked out a little.

what drum works with them?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The best drums seem to be the MD-20 by MD Arms. They had a great sale on them a few months ago.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I got a friend selling one with the 50 rd drum , sling , several mags, nice rail mounts and more for much cheaper then Jimmy's. *


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys I want one of these before the atf puts a stop on them. I checked around and can get 4 BNIB saiga 12 at I think is a good price now if I do this who wants one...I only need one so 3 need a home and I can't keep all of them let me know..


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

realstreet said:


> Hey guys I want one of these before the atf puts a stop on them. I checked around and can get 4 BNIB saiga 12 at I think is a good price now if I do this who wants one...I only need one so 3 need a home and I can't keep all of them let me know..


How much?

Nathan


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Im still working to get the best price i can. I just want to know i have a least 3 other people on board with me. Right now shipping and transfer fee is working out to 1000.00 a gun but i'm trying to get better the guy that im dealing with told me he only has a few left and the next order coming in ( If it even makes it ) will be 1500+ a gun :yes:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

$1,000 for a stock S-12?!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

I HAVE WATCHED the price go from $600 to $875+ just in the past 2 months.

if it has any options on it a grand is the start point.

i just made a trade 2 guns for 3+cash and a saiga is in the mix,

didn't need one only wanted one a little but if they get on the ATF hit list they will be as much as a street sweeper is i would guess.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

chevelle427 said:


> I HAVE WATCHED the price go from $600 to $875+ just in the past 2 months.
> 
> if it has any options on it a grand is the start point.
> 
> ...


If you want to sell it let me know and we can talk price....


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I see new ones on Gun Broker for 6-700 bucks. Personally I have no use for one but that'd be a place to look.

There's one on armslist right now for 599.00


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

here is 1 of what im getting in with the trade i made :thumbup::yes:


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

chevelle427 said:


> here is 1 of what im getting in with the trade i made :thumbup::yes:


 
PM sent......


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are not going to be banned any time soon. Unlike the SPAS-12 and street sweeper, the S-12 is here in BIG numbers already. I have one new in box. If some one is really willing to pay me $800 its all yours!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

might not get banned but the price sure is going up. 6 weeks ago they were $600+ now $800+ for a stock one and $1000+ for a tact cool one :whistling:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Both my regular dealers told me the same thing , that it has not happened yet but ATF will not allow anymore to be imported and that is why prices are going through the roof. It sucks too cause My normal guy just sold his last one for $625 2 days ago, and since I just got my 930 I did'nt think about it since I have been seeing them everywhere for years and thought I could get one any time.*

*Does anyone know if the same is gonna happen with the 410?*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are NOT getting banned any time soon. Will bet on that. There is a TEMPORARY hiccup in production over at the Ishmash factory in Russia, plus the Importer, Russian Armerican Armory is currently not importing them, a company out of Louisville, KY is going to pick them up once they get things straightened out over in Russia. Rumor is that the Molot factory is going to pick up production.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i read it on the net last night it would only apply to 1/2 in bore guns (12ga)

problem is you open the door for all 12ga to get on the hit list


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The ATF has issued a "comment period" on shotgun importation and the "sporting clause" so that along with the production issues is probably why the price is jumping right now. I will be shocked if they are banned from import though.


----------



## iamrjk (Apr 17, 2011)

realstreet said:


> Hey guys I want one of these before the atf puts a stop on them. I checked around and can get 4 BNIB saiga 12 at I think is a good price now if I do this who wants one...I only need one so 3 need a home and I can't keep all of them let me know..


I'll take one for sure.


----------



## iamrjk (Apr 17, 2011)

iamrjk said:


> I'll take one for sure.


I'll take one for sure. Where would I have to pick it up from?


----------



## iamrjk (Apr 17, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> They are not going to be banned any time soon. Unlike the SPAS-12 and street sweeper, the S-12 is here in BIG numbers already. I have one new in box. If some one is really willing to pay me $800 its all yours!


$800 sounds good. Am certainly interested if you still have it.


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

*Saiga*

If th ATF classify them as class III, what do the owners do that have had the previously?


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

Man these things used to be $300!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> Man these things used to be $300!


gas use to be 15 cent :whistling:

supply and demand will drive everything up.

saiga was on my want list but not near the top but with all the saber rattling going on i have one on the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Pm ????????*

Did you get my PM ?? ---SAWMAN


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

usouthnurse said:


> If th ATF classify them as class III, what do the owners do that have had the previously?


 
Hide Them


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

HisName said:


> Hide Them


From what I have read and heard if you already have one before they make the change you get a stamp without all the bs and money. I'm not sure that's true but who knows.... I'm still looking for one if anyone wants to sell let me know....


----------

